# Looking for a Gyuto anyone familiar with the Masamoto "AT"?



## Kraven (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello everyone, forgive me if this question has been asked before. I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of the masamoto "AT" line. I can't find a lot of information on the difference between this and the VG line.

I have been on a search for a good gyuto and started with a mac pro... I was a little underwhelmed and sent it back after discovering a slight imperfection in the blade. I ordered the masamoto and am awaiting delivery but have reservations that it may somehow be "inferior" to the VG line. I also have friends that are in love with their shun classics and one that says go Misono, but which one?

Any insights on these various knife lines would be greatly appreciated. For the record I am more of a push slicer, so a german profile is by no means a requirement.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to CT Kraven. Shuns are almost all German profile, and German grind as well (heavy and thick edged), so count them out.

Google shows no detailed description for the AT line, $180 on Amazon for a 240 Gyuto.

Historically Masamoto are not a good dollar value, Misono is known for good dollar value.

If you're in the States check out Geshin stainless and also their Gonbei Hammered lines. Definitely great dollar values.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't know that very series. From what I've seen with other ones with a Western handle, I would say, expect high price and absent QC. 
For stainless I would look for Masahiro or Misono, the first having the best steel and value, the second an exceptional Fit&Finish. The Misono 440 and UX-10 series are the most interesting. 
If you live in the States, have the Misono with Korin and ask for the free 'initial stone sharpening'. Otherwise, have a look at japanesechefsknife.com. Very serious, most helpful and cheap shipping.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Kraven said:


> Hello everyone, forgive me if this question has been asked before. I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of the masamoto "AT" line. I can't find a lot of information on the difference between this and the VG line.


AT and AN are "hyper molybdenum steel," according to Masamoto's website. (AT and AN differ based on whether the blade metal forms a guard at the front of the handle -- "Tsuba"/AT and "No tsuba" [ツバなし/AN.) These lines only come in Western blade forms.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 21, 2019)

chrislehrer said:


> AT and AN are "hyper molybdenum steel," according to Masamoto's website. (AT and AN differ based on whether the blade metal forms a guard at the front of the handle -- "Tsuba"/AT and "No tsuba" [ツバなし/AN.) These lines only come in Western blade forms.


Thanks So much. I Received the AT a few days ago and I can find NOTHING wrong with it. The edge is like something you read about and the handle is perfect for my somewhat large hands. I know a lot of people have issues with FF of Masamoto but the one I have is a keeper and I don't actually feel a need to hunt for a knife at a better price point. For me it is a performer and is worth the extra couple of bucks. I might feel swindled when I try a tojiro sometime down the line but it is a great fit for me.


----------

